# Advice on Buckling Reservation



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I am hoping to strengthen our herd by purchasing a buckling from Aubrey's Acres, they are well renown and highly recommended. I have told them what we are looking for in a buck and have listed our weaknesses. We are lacking in Rumps LOL, briskets, and a level top line. Also our udders could use better connection and a rounder arch. We have been recommended a buckling from these parents:

Aubreys Acres Phantom VEE 90 - Pedigree

Dragonfly SOL Bethany +VVV 86 - Pedigree
She is listed on the Senior does page.

I am trying to get better at seeing a goat through LA scores and using it put strength to where we are lacking. None of my goats have been appraised yet. Hoping this summer we will get them done 

I do like the pair for sure. I just really want to get outside thoughts before I make a plunge. I might buy a doeling out of one (or 2 if I wait on the buckling) of their FFs as well. I love Aubreys Acres Light My Phire, Aubreys Acres Bluebell and Aubreys Acres Twizzler.

What do you guys think?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

My brain says maybe I should wait as she usually sells adult bucks in the fall and I wouldn't be breeding anyone til then anyway and then its not so much of a gamble on what I am getting. But my heart says "GOATS"....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice. I'm not good at critiques though.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> So I am hoping to strengthen our herd by purchasing a buckling from Aubrey's Acres, they are well renown and highly recommended. I have told them what we are looking for in a buck and have listed our weaknesses. We are lacking in Rumps LOL, briskets, and a level top line. Also our udders could use better connection and a rounder arch. We have been recommended a buckling from these parents:
> 
> Aubreys Acres Phantom VEE 90 - Pedigree
> 
> ...


Go for it!! That's a great match!! You cannot go wrong with a buck kid from those two!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I think both could def improve what you want based on LA scores. They both look very nice as well. You could wait and get info on the older bucks that she'll be selling and see which they'd recommend for the improvements you want. 

I like Twizzler a lot. She has a wonderful topline and is long fro hips to pins. Light My Phire would be my second choice. I like length in hips to pins.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try to have a very close relationship with your breeder. Tell her the top couple of improvements you would like to see...... perhaps she would be willing to evaluate and choose a couple for you to select from...


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

They look like they have some super nice goats! Good luck with your choice, from the photos on their website they all look like high end goats.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@goatblessings I actually did that  she highly recommended this cross. I asked to be put down for a buckling from Bethany. So very excited! Now just mauling over the girls and the buck crosses for the FF babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So excited for you!!! I get it, the aniticipation on mine is absolutely killing me! Of course a TON of pics are expected!!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

For sure! I best not get too excited yet, I have yet to hear back but we usually go a few days between texts back and forth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just an update  I have started paying on my buckling. I am so giddy and Nervous!! These are the stats for my potential little man:

Sire: Aubreys Acres Phantom *VEE90*
Dam: Dragonfly SOL Bethany *+VVV86* as a FF!!(polled) (so excited to see how she does this year)
SS: Damascus Road SE Prosperos
SD: *CH* Aubreys Acres Phire Phebe *VEEE90*
DS: Algedi Farm MH Solaris *+*B*
DD: *GCH* Dragonfly T Ninevah *EEVE91 1*D/1*M* (polled)
SSS: Camanna GD Moonlight Sentinel **B*
SSD: TX Twincreeks P Poise N Ivy
SDS: TX Twincreeks Sem Eagle Eye *VEV87 *B*
SDD: Aubreys Acres Phire Phly Idol *++VV85*
DSS: *SG* Algedi Farm MB Manuka Honey *VVE88 ++*B*
DSD: *SGCH* Rosasharn's TL Zenith *EEVE90 3*D/3*M*
DDS: *GCH* Flat Rocks Tuan *EEE90* (polled)
DDD: Dragonfly HFX Ishtar *++VV85
*
I am so excited for these genetics to be introduced into my little herd. He could possibly be polled which is a nice perk as well. Just butterflies over here!

Also I was looking at her FF does due to kid and I requested availability on these sisters who were bred to Phrankenstein. The does are Twizzler and Mistle Toe, both are bred to the same buck and would be related to my buckling so I would likely breed out on this doeling, I just really really love this cross. Here are the Stats:

Sire: Aubreys Acres Phrankenstein (2019 buck so no LA score yet, he has very correct in conformation and has wattles)
Dam: Aubreys Acres Twizzler/MistleToe (Both are FF and are not scored yet)
SS: Aubreys Acres The Grinch *+VE86*
SD: Aubreys Acres Pheona *VVEV89*
DS: Aubreys Acres Phantom *VEE90*
DD: *CH* Aubreys Acres Turtle Dove *V+EV88*
SSS: Darla Fayes HSD Snow Storm
SSD: *CH* The Schifsky's TLC Farm Faith *EEEE91*
SDS: Aubreys Acres Pistachio *VEE87*
SDD: Aubreys Acres Pharrah *VEEE90*
DSS: Damascus Road SE Prosperos
DSD: *CH* Aubreys Acres Phires Phebe *VEEE90*
DDS: Darla Fayes HSD Snow Storm
DDD: *CH* The Schifsky's TLS Farm Snick *EEEE91*

Both of these young goats are very well conformed and have excellent pedigrees, so I am very hopeful I can get in on a doeling from one of the does.

Here is a stupid question for you guys though. for those of you that have experience with line breeding, granted to want to breed two goats that will strengthen the next generation and avoid any weaknesses especially with related goats, would you even consider breeding these 2 together? Line breeding kind of freaks me out just thinking about it but I know if done properly you can get an amazing outcome. I think for us we will breed to a different stud but I'm always curious to learn more.

The picture are of the other 3 goats for the potential doeling, The shaved doeling is Twizzler, The fluffy black and white is Mistle Toe and the loud colored buckling is Phrankenstein.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I think you would be perfectly fine breeding the doeling to the buckling. That is not really close. I frequently bred goats who shared a grandsire or had a common ancestor in the first 3 generations. The potential kid from that breeding would have the same buck as a grand sire on one side and as a great grand sire on the other side. So you're not getting nearly as close as father/daughter or even grandsire/granddaughter. That is a very strong line and it would be a great cross to concentrate those genetics.

When are the does due? That is so exciting!! You are going to get some beautiful little kids!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The buckling is due Feb 19th I think and the does are April 18th and a little later in April for the other doe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have had good results and no issues line breeding one generation (in my case, it was does bred back to their sire, their dam and sire were not related at all, and in this case the sire was the better animal with far superior Boer genetics). The results of that breeding for me were very very good, but I wouldn't breed the resulting kids back to anything related for my peace of mind.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> The buckling is due Feb 19th I think and the does are April 18th and a little later in April for the other doe.


Good luck!! You don't have much longer to wait for the buckling and April will be here before you know it!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the Bucklings dam, she's huge right now!! Watch she kids all does LOL I'd die @Morning Star Farm


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> This is the Bucklings dam, she's huge right now!! Watch she kids all does LOL I'd die @Morning Star Farm


Lol!! Oh no, I'm sure she has at least one cute, correct buckling for you! She is huge!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The waiting is so hard!!! You know we will need at least 1,000 pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

My deposit is down for a doeling and now we wait for these kids to be born!! The buckling is due 2/17/2020 and the doeling 4/35/2020


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

13 days!!!!! Sorry I cannot hardly contain my excitement! I'm so giddy! 2 months and 21 days on the doeling. Time....goes byyyy... so sloooowlly....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Good luck! I'm in Wisconsin and have heard great things about Aubrey's Acres, I don't have Nigerians, but they have nice goats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm super excited to see these kids!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Today was the day!!!! Bethany kidded quads! 3 does and a buckling! My buckling is almost all white! He's super cute. I am not sure yet if he ia polled or blue eyed but I love him anyway! Just awesome!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! How CUTE!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWW! he's a cutie! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> Today was the day!!!! Bethany kidded quads! 3 does and a buckling! My buckling is almost all white! He's super cute. I am not sure yet if he ia polled or blue eyed but I love him anyway! Just awesome!
> View attachment 172509


Congratulations!!:clapping:
He's beautiful!!:inlove:


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Waiting to find out more details, I would assume that he has brown eyes because both parents have brown eyes, hoping he is polled  That would be awesome. In any matter I am quite happy with his as is <3 

Bluebell the FF doe kidded triplet does, she was my 2nd choice in does, the first choice reservations were all filled. So I am waiting to see some FF udder pictures and the doeling to see if I might be taking home a Bluebell baby <3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok goat family, I got pictures and need advice! The udder picture is the doelings' Dam's FF udder. From my experience as their lactation goes on their bag expands and the medial line seems to become even more defined and the teats get a bit long/larger, she has a nice little FF udder. 

Here are the doelings available to choose from. The first doeling is the DARKER one with blue eyes, she is a bit wider built than her sister. 

The other doeling that is lighter with brown eyes has more dairy character but is narrower. 

I'm terrible and really like the darker blue eyed doeling and the idea of a little more width. But should I go with the stronger Dairy Character? Without know the bucks attributes what would you choose. Keeping in mind this are Mini Dairy ladies! Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

What do you need to improve more in your herd? Width or dairy character? These are still babies and they can change a lot as they get older. They are also littermates so the differences aren't going to be really drastic. I would ask the breeder which one she thinks would be better for your herd.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Personally I'm not that wild about that udder, the teat placement makes it awkward to milk, from my (limited) experience. 
I have a 2F that started out like that, and it's only gotten worse with milking, her bagging up and getting ready for freshening has also increased this.

The dark girl would be my choice... Realistically they both would come home with me:inlove:
But I would prefer width over dairy any day for does, simply for easy births...

Either way sooo pretty:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I decided to go with the wider doeling, I won't like, I love her color and I'm a sucker for blue eyes! I know it's not about color but I'm just a human LOL. Hoping to incorporate her dam's name a little and I'm waiting to see if she can be named Aubrey's Acres Belladonna aka Bella <3 <3 

My little buckling's name will be Aubrey's Acres Obsidian aka Sid. Bethany's 2nd fresh udder is LOVELY!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got this picture of Obsidian tonight


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

FoxRidge said:


> I decided to go with the wider doeling, I won't like, I love her color and I'm a sucker for blue eyes! I know it's not about color but I'm just a human LOL. Hoping to incorporate her dam's name a little and I'm waiting to see if she can be named Aubrey's Acres Belladonna aka Bella <3 <3
> 
> My little buckling's name will be Aubrey's Acres Obsidian aka Sid. Bethany's 2nd fresh udder is LOVELY!!


No no it's not lovely, milking the wide placed tears is torture.
I'll be really excited when I see a Nigerian that stacks up well to the standard we had 20 years ago.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I haven't had any issues milking my nigis by hand yet.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Little Bella update picture, the doeling <3


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're too cute!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just an update on the Bucks and Does I bought this year starting with this post LOL


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh I love the gold and white buckling in the 3rd picture and that last one, the White buckling is absolutely stunning!! :inlove::wow:You made some great purchases!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Updates on the freshened mommas udders. Belladonna's dam that had the tiny wide spaced teats really bloomed!! The one pic is from when she first freshened and then a couple months fresh now so the udder has developed more <3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And then Obsidians mom! one from when she first freshened to a couple months frehened.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Both kids this last week <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice, congrats!


----------

